

IPhone 3G unboxing? - ilamont
http://venturebeat.com/2008/07/08/the-iphone-3g-gets-unboxed/

======
andyking
It's a phone. Being taken out of its box. If I knew I could get people reading
my blog by putting up pictures of things leaving boxes, I'd have gone one
better and done a whole gallery of me "unboxing" and putting together my IKEA
bed.

~~~
icey
It just goes to show you that it can sometimes be hard to tell what will be a
money-maker on the internet.

Some friends of mine made a TON of money by putting videos online about how to
make babies. Except, they weren't really making them, they just got the people
in the room and had them practice a lot. They said that sometimes it wasn't
even a man and a woman, it'd be like two women or something. I told them I
couldn't figure out who would be so dumb as to watch that sort of thing; they
weren't even doing it right! But they said they made a ton of money on it.

------
icey
Well, it looks pretty real - all the stuff you would expect to see on an
iphone 3g is there.

